

Dart Javascript Interop is here - eranation
http://code.google.com/p/dart/issues/detail?id=625#c17

======
eranation
From the comment:

> We're starting to land a Dart-JavaScript interop library here:

<https://github.com/dart-lang/js-interop/>

It can be pulled into Dart projects via pub. Preliminary dartdocs are here
with pointers to some samples:

<http://dart-lang.github.com/js-interop/docs/js.html>

